# I'm gonna be a daddy (so to speak)



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

ok well at the very least a daddies caretaker.

I just got a female con, Trillian, for Zaphod, my male con 2 days ago from KingPoui SP? and i guess the sparks were a flying.

Today i noticed Zaphod keeping, well attempting to keep my hand away from the glass by the cave.

I got out my flashlight, because its kinda dark in thier cave, and voilla, I see eggs attached to the side of the cave.

I hope I get some to free swimming, that my giant danios wont eat.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats on the spawn my friend! keep us posted!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

What do you plan on doing with the multitude of con fry you are going to be dealing with in the future?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

MidNightCowBoy said:


> What do you plan on doing with the multitude of con fry you are going to be dealing with in the future?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Your cons will likely be able to keep the giant danios away. You can generally expect high survival rates and frequent spawns with cons.

Cons are a fun cichlid to own as with any MF pair you are virtually guaranteed spawning and it is an interesting process to watch.


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

still not totally sure what i'm gonna do with all the babies. i have some friends with a few various different kinds of cichlids so maybe i will give some to them as feeders... What I really would like to do is maybe raise one or 2 of them and get a pink con and see if i could start breeding pinks. i know my LFS would probably trade or buy some of the pinks, he sells a lot of em.

This morning i noticed a lot of white eggs but by time i got home from work they were all gone. that's a good thing right?

i am guessing that they will be wrigglers by tomorrow evining at the very least the following day.

All of the other tank inhabitants are staying mid to top level not daring to go lower because daddy will come after them.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Just be aware that even though an LFS will take some, they won't be able to take all that you will produce which varies but in my experience is around 60-80 per month for a breeding pair of cons. Most LFS's only take them once they are 3-4 months old so you'd have to have several grow out tanks to facilitate that. Giving them away or using them as feeders is what most of us do with most of our cons. I have an LFS that will take some once in a while, but no where near the capability of what the pair can produce.

White eggs disappearing are good. Those are the unfertilized eggs which usually get infected with fungus and mom and dad will remove them to prevent fungal infection to the good eggs.

Keep an eye on the health of the other inhabitants. Cons can get pretty rough when breeding, it really depends on the pair. If you see anyone cowering in the corner with wounds they I'd consider partitioning the tank or doing some relocation.


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

well its been about 3 days now, and it doesn't look like they've hatched yet. maybe tomorrow. doesn't look like quite as many eggs as when i first noticed them. that's a good thin i think.

Will i be able to see the little wrigglers? possibly snap a pic if my camera can zoom in enough and they are place in a spot i can get a pic with. here is a camera phone pic of my male, zaphod (in his old house).









I havent been able to get a pic of the female, trillian, shes been hiding, fanning the eggs.
[/url]


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

well... its day 4 since i notice the eggs and now they are all gone.
I dont see and wrigglers either. but i really dont know what im looking for either.

Hopefully in a few more days i will see some free swimming.


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Malikal*
ha just be patient its hard to see wigglers un less the eggs and nest is somer next to the glass you can see iv'e been breeding cons for three years and im only thirteen so its kina of cool and i was able to cross breed with a green texas so just be patient its welll worth it


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

i think they ate the eggs... Must be newbie mom didn't know what to do. i should have had free swimmers by today but i don't so i am assuming that the eggs were eaten.

Better luck next time i suppose... they did it once they should do it again.


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

well she has eggs again... lets see if they make this time around.


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

WOOHOO...

The babies from there second batch hatch a few days ago and they are now swimming.

Wow... do they look small...

now what am i gonna do with the babies?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats! The real show begins now watching them keep the rounded up.


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I would just leave the fry in the tank, the other fish and cons will take care of most of the fry. I have a pair of cons in a 42 hex with a school of tiger barbs, very few fry survive.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

my cons just hatched there eggs i didnt even know it until i seen mom come out with a cload behind her


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats on your spawn. This was my pairs second attempt. The fry move around to much, i have tried to count them. I am guessing between 50 and 100 fry are swimming around by mom and dad.

I did notice today that mom had some of the babies split up, I may have noticed that in the middle of moving them around tho. It didn't look like she was moving them she stayed by the one group and let dad be with the other. When she did go by dad, it didn't look like she was moving them but i may have not watched long enough though.

They have been fun to watch as the protect them and chase away any other fish that they think gets to close.

I haven't found anyplace yet that will take them, and I don't have the tank space right now to separate them. So i think i am going to let nature take it course and see if any live.

How big of a grow out tank should I start looking for if I ever get some extra money. would a 10 work for them to grow in?


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

this is my pairs first shot at it i tooks pics when i found out http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z206 ... G_0102.jpg 
http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z206 ... 0103-1.jpg here are some pics :fish: :fish:


----------

